# Water issue



## blhhamilton (Jun 9, 2015)

Hi! Just purchased a2000 Chinook Concourse , on my first road trip I found water damage below closet and stove , also a toilet leak at top of the base where it meets the bowl..
  going to empty all tanks but would appreciate any feed back as to what caused it?


----------



## C Nash (Jun 9, 2015)

Has there been any rain? I would look for loose connections under the sink if it's near that area. Does the toilet only leak when flushed? if so probably a gasket. Was the rv winterized? Sounds like you may have some frozen pipe problems. Welcome to the forum and let us know what you find.


----------



## blhhamilton (Jun 10, 2015)

Didn't find any water leaks today. We have had a lot of rain and when this happened it was parked on a slope . We are thinking it came in from the refridgerator vent??? Its going to rain another 3/5 inches I will keep an eye on it and leave it level!!!


----------

